# Apartment dweller looking for screen door I can install



## Denise1952 (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi All,

I got so much help with picking a convection oven, thought I'd try to get some ideas on how to find a screen door that actually works for me.

I had bought one of those flimsy, magnetic type thinking it would be great, but putting it up was a huge fail.  Ended up tossing the whole thing back in the box, and taking it to the thriftshop.  So I'll put a pic or link to what it was like, so you know what I "don't" want.

I'm hoping to find others that live in a place with no screen-door, and no way to build their own, might have found something on Amazon, etc.  I see many of them listed but since I'm not familiar with any of them, would really like to hear from folks that got lucky finding one.  

I can install anything that I can also remove if I were to move out, and something that wouldn't tear up the wood of course. I'm thinking I won't find anything that will really work  but I'll ask here anyway just in case.

Any feedback welcome, and so appreciate any help with this  Denise

PS Here's something like the one I bought at our Grocery Outlet.  I expect to pay much more then I did for this, silly thing 

this was about what I payed so guessing this is real similar.  I sure wouldn't have kept mosquitos out.  
https://www.amazon.com/Allstar-Inno...+screen+door&qid=1560222258&s=gateway&sr=8-15


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 11, 2019)

You could try the old fly chains, beaded curtains or fly curtains over the doors.

If you give it a google you will see several options from these chains to fabric strips, plastic beads, DIY options, etc...

https://newblinds.co.uk/chain-fly-screens


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> You could try the old fly chains, beaded curtains or fly curtains over the doors.
> 
> If you give it a google you will see several options from these chains to fabric strips, plastic beads, DIY options, etc...
> 
> https://newblinds.co.uk/chain-fly-screens



I've never seen anything like that in my life. Interesting!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 11, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I've never seen anything like that in my life. Interesting!



The chains are just a more conservative version of the beaded curtains that were popular in the 60s.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2019)

Ah, yes.... Now I recall seeing beaded curtains at door ways in old movies I think...like in jungle like places. I never realized thy were to discourage flies!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2019)

Denise1952 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got so much help with picking a convection oven, thought I'd try to get some ideas on how to find a screen door that actually works for me.
> 
> ...



Funny Denise,  I've looked for a screen door for my patio door too. ... one that I could cut out  a "doggy door" in.    Since I have different weather conditions than you do, I probably look at it a little differently.   But I do want to keep out mosquitoes and flying critters too.

I haven't come up with any real solution,  but I hung a pr. of semi sheer curtains over the doorway inside that are about 62" long.  The bottom of the door  is uncovered  to:  1. let my dog see "outside"  ... and  2. to let him go out on the patio with the door left open  when weather permits.  It works fairly well, but that's all I have come up with so far.

The beads and hanging chains are very pretty,  but do they keep out flying pests?  .. a little too open for that purpose I think.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey gals, I'm pretty down with a migraine today but I wanted to at least thank you for your thoughts on this.  I think we are going to have a hot Summer this year, but living on the coast, you just never know from day to day. It got to 90 today and that's the highest I've seen it get in the almost 4 years I've been here now.  

I've got 2 huge windows, and a couple of small ones, all with screens.  So if I don't find anything that will work, it won't be a huge deal.  

Thanks so much, and I'll probably be way better tomorrow and stop in again  Denise


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 13, 2019)

Those rope decorations beg to be ripped off as they hit you in the face and ass every day.


----------



## oldman (Jun 13, 2019)

Gee whiz, Denise, you’ve been away a long time. Good to see you posting.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 13, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Those rope decorations beg to be ripped off as they hit you in the face and ass every day.



Ah where's your sense of a challenge, seeing how many times they miss ya :fun:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 13, 2019)

oldman said:


> Gee whiz, Denise, you’ve been away a long time. Good to see you posting.



Hey dude, good to see you too :sunglass:


----------



## Knight (Jun 13, 2019)

If you have a Lowes store close to you this might suit your needs.

Screen Tight Finger Joint Wood Hinged Cross Bar Screen Door (Common: 32-in x 80-in; Actual: 32-in x 80-in)
$34.44
Customize with color and accessories to match your home
Door design allows for easy rescreening with .150 spline
Durable mortise and tenon construction – no sagging

Any mounting holes can easily be repaired if you decide to leave & take the door with you.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2019)

Thank you from me!   Looks great,  and best of all,  can put a doggy door in one of the bottom sections of the one I'm looking at (36 x 80).  Perfect!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 14, 2019)

Knight said:


> If you have a Lowes store close to you this might suit your needs.
> 
> Screen Tight Finger Joint Wood Hinged Cross Bar Screen Door (Common: 32-in x 80-in; Actual: 32-in x 80-in)
> $34.44
> ...



We have a Home Depot, and depending on the size, I might find it at Amazon  I'll go take a look at it if I can find it online at Lowe's website 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 14, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Thank you from me!   Looks great,  and best of all,  can put a doggy door in one of the bottom sections of the one I'm looking at (36 x 80).  Perfect!



That's great Bonnie, hope it works for you.  I'll be checking it out too


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 14, 2019)

Knight said:


> If you have a Lowes store close to you this might suit your needs.
> 
> Screen Tight Finger Joint Wood Hinged Cross Bar Screen Door (Common: 32-in x 80-in; Actual: 32-in x 80-in)
> $34.44
> ...



I took a couple shots of my door and frame.  The only place I could put  hinges, if the owners let me that is, would be where the white arrows  point.  It's only a quarter inch   The size is right at the 36 x 80  but just afraid the hinges won't have enough room   Maybe they can fit  though, as I am thinking the hinge would be screwed into the other  part??  Funny, now that I looked at those pics I noticed someone before me had some holes in there for something, I don't know what.  Doesn't look like hinge holes, lol!!


----------



## terry123 (Jun 14, 2019)

Guess I am missing something here.  If you are living in an apartment that you are renting, why isn't the landlord doing this for you? Have not rented in tons of years but thought this should be done by the landlord!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 15, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Guess I am missing something here.  If you are living in an apartment that you are renting, why isn't the landlord doing this for you? Have not rented in tons of years but thought this should be done by the landlord!



Great idea!

I would at least pitch the idea to the landlord and see if he would pay a portion of the cost or have his maintenance people install the door for you.

It's much cheaper to keep an existing tenant happy than it is to redecorate and find another tenant that pays on time. layful:nthego:


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2019)

Where I live (senior complex)  I'm thinking that Management would prefer that tenants not have screen doors.   They want all the apartments to be according to their specs.  They are very strict in that.  
Adding a solar sun screen to a patio requires their approval.   A  bath bar that I put on the bathtub needed approval.  They installed one on the wall however.
Some here would love walk-in tubs for instance, but that's not going to happen because if one tenant wants one, everyone will demand the same.

And finding tenants  is not a problem, as they have a long wait list to get an apartment.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 16, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Guess I am missing something here.  If you are living in an apartment that you are renting, why isn't the landlord doing this for you? Have not rented in tons of years but thought this should be done by the landlord!





Aunt Bea said:


> Great idea!
> 
> I would at least pitch the idea to the landlord and see if he would pay a portion of the cost or have his maintenance people install the door for you.
> 
> It's much cheaper to keep an existing tenant happy than it is to redecorate and find another tenant that pays on time. layful:nthego:



They're really great landlords, but to give every apartment a screen-door is asking a lot.  I don't think I actually "need" a screendoor since I have huge windows with screens.  The more I look at my options, the less I want to go to the trouble.  Plus, we had 2 days of Summer, and now it's back to fog and very cool nights


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 16, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Where I live (senior complex)  I'm thinking that Management would prefer that tenants not have screen doors.   They want all the apartments to be according to their specs.  They are very strict in that.
> Adding a solar sun screen to a patio requires their approval.   A  bath bar that I put on the bathtub needed approval.  They installed one on the wall however.
> Some here would love walk-in tubs for instance, but that's not going to happen because if one tenant wants one, everyone will demand the same.
> 
> And finding tenants  is not a problem, as they have a long wait list to get an apartment.



True Bonnie, and I also live in a Senior Complex.  It's very well maintained, but I actually didn't think of "why" they might say no.  It could be a problem for the many folks I've seen, go out with the EMT's to the hospital.  The screens some are using are the magnetic types but as I think I mentioned earlier, I had a horrible time trying to put one up.  I ended up with a lot of gaps where bugs could get in.:what: Even one, single fly or mosquito can make me crazy.  I know, I'm already there layful:


----------



## johndoe (Jun 16, 2019)

If you buy one, make sure the screen door's hinges are on the same side as the main door's hinges. Two weeks ago, my neighbor across the street spent almost a whole day installing a screen door with just the opposite. Yesterday he replaced the screen door he put up with another with the hinges on the correct side. The wrong one is leaning against his street side mailbox with a "free" sign on it.


----------

